# Is it an ammonia burn?



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I have fallen behind on my water changes and some of my red bellies have like a little white spot on their eyes. There is a lot of "dirt" in my tank. Is this ammonia burn? If it is what should I do to cure it? I just changed my water tonight now after noticing it. If it is ammonia burn will the white spot ever go away?


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

my p has the same thing ,and ive added salt since then ,its clearing up very well!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

How much salt are you adding and how big is your tank?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

1 tbs/ 10 gallons should be fine.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

fishofury said:


> 1 tbs/ 10 gallons should be fine.


 sorry... i have a 120 !


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

newtoblackhoms....he's saying to use 1 tbs for every 10 gallons. What if you don't have any aquarium salt and only table salt. I heard that works too. Still 1 tbs per 10 gallons?


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

yes sir ...thats what im using!! table salt!! and yes i add 1 tblespn per 10gals


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

OK....thank you


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Oh yeah, how often do you add it, I just added some.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

i have been doing small water [email protected] about 20% and adding the salt to the water changes to keep the salinity balanced! twice so far...and im doing one this weekend @ 25% ,then im gonna wait one more week and do a 35+% water change add the salt for the last time ..and see how hes doing by that time. if hes healing extremly well by then ,im just gonna do water changed without salt!


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Go to Wal-Mart and buy some Doc Wellfish's Aquarium Salt. That works better than table salt.


----------

